# Parsia umpeen?



## Marsario

Mmmm..
Voisiko joku selittää mitä ne sanat tarkoittavat tässä lauseessa:
Hän piti sen puhtaana, parsi istuimeen tulleen viillon umpeen mustalla vahvalla langalla, melkein näkymättömäksi, ja asensi koppiin japanilaisen autostereon...
Kiitos!


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

_Parsia umpeen_ tarkoittaa _ommella kiinni_. Jos sinulla on esimerkiksi paita, jossa on reikä, voit yrittää parsia reiän umpeen, siis korjata paidan. _Umpinainen_ on adjektiivi, joka tarkoittaa "kiinni oleva", "tiivis", "ei reikiä".


----------



## Marsario

Ai niin, kiitos Sofilius Tomera! Ja sen hän tekee sillä mustalla vahvalla langalla eli vaikka kankaalla vai mitä?


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

Kyllä, hän parsii kankaassa olevan reiän umpeen mustalla vahvalla langalla. Kankaassa on viilto, joka on parsittava umpeen.


----------



## Marsario

Ai jaa, kuulostaa siltä, että mä ymmärsin väärin alussa… kiitos paljon Sofilius Tomera tarkasta selityksestä!


----------

